# Java3D & Swing: JLabel auf Box positionieren?



## jagdfalke (11. Jun 2006)

Hi,
der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles. Ich möchte am liebsten ein JLabel auf einer Box (Primitive) positionieren. Ist sowas mit Java3D möglich? Wenn ja wie?
Falls das nur sehr schwer oder garnicht möglich ist: Wie kann ich sonst einfach eine Box beschriften???

mfg
jagdfalke


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Jun 2006)

Schau mal die Text3D Klasse an.


----------



## jagdfalke (11. Jun 2006)

Ja danke, die Klasse kannte ich auch noch nicht, aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist der Text nicht auf die Box begrenzt sondern ein eigenständiges Geometry-Object.  Dh. ich müsste selbter berechnen, wann Zeilenumbrüche her mussen und wann der Text einfach abgeschnitten wird. (=sehr ungünstig) Gehts nicht besser?

mfg
jagdfalke


----------

